# transformador 50V



## Pablet (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola!! vereis para mi proyecto de final de carrera voy a hacer una fuente buck que de a su salida entre 2 y 4 amperios, cuanto mas mejor. Para la entrada necesitaria uno que de como minimo 50 voltios y maximo unos 100, y e intensidad lo que he comentado antes de 2 a 4 amperios. Mi problema es que no encuentro por internet ninguna tienda que tenga transformadores que en el secundario tengas esa tension. Lo máximo son 48V, que no esta mal pero si es un poco mas pues mejor. En la intensidad no hay problema porque hay de muchisima mas de la que necesito. Mi pregunta es si sabeis de alguna tienda en la que los pueda encontrar (soy de valencia, españa) y que precio podria tener.
un saludo


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 2, 2010)

En españa ni idea.
Pero... vas  a reducir la tensión de 220v a 50v con un transformador?, y después vas a utilizar otro trafo para la fuente buck?? Si es así,por qué?


----------



## ibdali (Mar 2, 2010)

pues, estas en el proyecto final y lo quieres comprar??

embobinalo tú, y listo!!

ademas te saldrá mas barato.............


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

¿ Leíste estos post ?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-110-220vac-14683/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 2, 2010)

un transformador de 48V 4A no es nada barato, mejor que lo rebobines tu a tu gusto con el voltaje y la intensidad que quieras. (siempre que el primario lo aguante)


saludos!


----------



## Pablet (Mar 2, 2010)

franco el transformador es para aislar de la  red y de paso bajarla un poco para que los semiconductores no tengas que soportar toda la tension de la red, la fuente buck no lleva otro trafo, lo unico es la bobina de choque. Mirare lo de bobinarlo yo a ver como se me da. Gracias a todos!


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tenés razón, me confundí de fuente. Podés bobinarla vos, o mandarla a hacer(creo es lo más conveniente), pero en España ni idea en dónde la puedan hacer.


----------



## Pablet (Mar 2, 2010)

bueno pues tengo una solucion (a medias) a mi problema, encontre por casa un transformador que saca hasta 60V, el problema es que no se la intensidad que puede suministrar. .  hay alguna forma de saberlo?  evitando medir la seccion del cable.
Un saludo!!
ya lo sulocione, consegui medir el diametro y me metí  www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm y ahi lo mire. Perdon!

perdonad que escriba tantos seguidos pero es que me van viniendo ideas. . . y si hago la fuente sin transformador? de la red directamente al puente de diodos? que pasaria?


----------



## ibdali (Mar 2, 2010)

No pasa absolutamente nada, perfectamente puedes conectar la tensión de red directo a un puente diodo, por supuesto, siempre teniendo en cuenta en tu diseño que estas trabajando con 220v ac y mas de 300v dc.

Se utiliza para muchas aplicaciones, como encerder un led directamente de la red. personalmente he hecho andar hasta un ventilador de pc de 12v dc, 0.16 A, directamente de la red rectificada y un par mas de componentes. Se justifica su uso en este tipo de aplicaciones donde poner un transformador es innecesario.


----------



## Pablet (Mar 3, 2010)

en este caso la intensidad que podría sacar mi fuente seria la que aguantaran los semiconductores no? o bueno la bobina que es la que menos corriente soporta. . .  me equivoco?


----------



## ibdali (Mar 3, 2010)

"Pablet", me llama la atención tus preguntas, ya que has dicho que estas en el final de la carrera, que carrera???.......Sin ofender.........

Para trabajar con los 220 rectificados, debes tener en cuenta mucho el consumo, tener muy en cuenta las cargas capacitivas que coloques, y si, dependerá del consumo la corriente que circule.

Ten en cuenta la potencia total, ya que si consumes 1 amper, tendras 300W que disipar. Por ello digo que debes saber hacer el diseño de tu circuito.

La corriente que circule dependerá de lo que consumas y NO del tamaño de los diodos o semiconductores, ya que estos se quemarán si consumes en exeso de su potencia.


----------



## Pablet (Mar 3, 2010)

ibdali, por lo que has puesto, creo que incluso se mas de electronica que tu, en primer lugar he puesto que la corriente que podria sacar mi fuente dependeria tan solo de los semiconductores y no del transformador, la diferencia entre " que soportan los semiconductores" y "que consumen los semiconductores" es abismal. El tema de los 300w es falso, ya que en ningún momento los semiconductores soportarian tal potencia, basicamente porque nunca habria entre sus extremos 300V y a la vez 1 amperio, cuando haya 300voltios, el consumo es 0, 300x0=0W, y cuando el consumo sea de 1 amperio, el transistor tan solo soportare entre sus extremos Vds(on), que suele estar alrededor de 2 o 3 voltios, 1x3=3W. El mayor consumo lo tendria en la conmutacion pero dudo que suba de los 10-15w, y por supuesto la velocidad de conmutacion no seria exajerada, alrededor de 20kHz. Espero haberte dejado claro que carrera estudio.
Un saludo


----------



## ibdali (Mar 3, 2010)

Veo que te has ofendido, el foro es para ayudar, no se busca ofender a nadie.


Tus preguntas son básicas, por ejemplo, preguntaste que pasaria si se conecta a la red un puente diodo, tambien preguntaste como medir la corriente de un transformador y no sabes embobinarlo. De ahí mi respuesta....Ok!!

Por otro lado, la corriente depende de la carga, no de los semiconductores, a estos los puedes conectar a una carga mayor pero los quemarás.

En cuanto a la potencia, te estoy hablando de un circuito cualquiera(fijate que no te respondi en tu circuito en especial), por lo que has dicho cualquier cosa. Si tienes 300v dc y un consumo de 1 amper, tendrás 300W, eso es lo que dije, no confundas lo que digo.

Primero lee bien lo que digo y depues responde, ya que no te hablé de la carga en especial que le quieras poner, respondí tu pregunta de conectar una carga a los 220v rectificados, para un circuito cualquiera.

Yo tengo mis conocimientos bien en claro, y no dudo.

Una ves mas, no se busca ofender a nadie, se trata de ayudar...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2010)

Valga como advertencia: Dejen comentarios personales de lado. 
Si es algo técnico, al foro. 
Si es personal, en otro lugar por favor.


----------



## piscu (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola soy estudiante de electronica y necesito un tranformador de 50V para mi proyecto de final de curso pero no encuentro por ninguna parte. A ver si alguien tiene alguna idea de *QUE* puedo hacer. GRACIAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro.



piscu dijo:


> Hola soy estudiante de electronica y necesito un tranformador de 50V para mi proyecto de final de curso pero no encuentro por ninguna parte. A ver si alguien tiene alguna idea de *QUE* puedo hacer.


Agarrás un carretel, te ponés a enrollar alambre de cobre esmaltado para formar el primario, después el secundario (van a ser menos vueltas) y le ensamblás el núcleo EI. Ya está tu transformador de 50V.
Eso sí, hacé las cuentas de cuántas vueltas lleva cada bobinado.

Y dale una leída a los psts que recomandaba Fogonazo más arriba.

Saludos


Edit: También podés buscar uno de 24+24V, con eso tenés 48V entre los extremos


----------



## piscu (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias pero el problema es *QUE* nose como se hace. jajajajaja... Yo hago grado medio de electronica y los conocimientos son limitados. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2010)

Entonces pasá por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/
O por cualquiera de los varios posts donde se habla de cómo hacer trafos, que hay bastante información sobre el tema.

Saludos

PS: Acordate de que no estás en un chat. La "k" no reemplaza a ninguna combinación de letras, sino que es la abreviatura de "kilo".


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

piscu dijo:


> Gracias pero el problema es *QUE* nose como se hace. jajajajaja... Yo hago grado medio de electronica y los conocimientos son limitados. Gracias de todas formas.




Estas en un final de carrera y no sabes como se calcula un transformador?
Que pare de la carrera te salteaste o te la hizo otro compañero?
Antes de ver una fuente conmutada se ve todo sobre fuentes simples y se parte de un tranformador y alli se ven todos los calculos...
Si no es asi debere concluir que por estas tierras que llaman tercer mundo salen los estudiantes mejor preparados que en al menos tu páis...

Es de no crerse a nuestros compatriotas muchas veces los patean y los maltratan, las autoridades de vuestro pais, y terminan presisamente argentinos enseñandoles???

NOOO este es el mundo del reves

En tu pais hay una página muy bien llamada por cierto "El rincón del Vago" alli esta todo sobre el calculo de un transformador....

Es un tanto caradura, pedir ayuda de lo que uno no estudio o hizo la avivada total siempre se encuentra un tonto que si estudio y se haces las cosas por ti.....


Una cosa es decir estuve haciendo los calculos los subis y mostras donde te trabaste y te perdiste, eso es otra historia, te has esforzado primero, has echo el intento, pero veo que tu ni siquiera te hs tomado la molestia de poner en un buscadro calculo de transformadores...
Ni siquiera has visitado la biblioteca de tu institución y no me digas que no hay bibliografia hombre!!! vivis en el primer mundo, joder!!, en nuestras instituciones del tercer mundillo estos chavales de poca monta tienen bibliografia al respecto.....

Otro que hace uso de la ley de minimo esfuerzo!!! esfuerzate y te ayudaran sin importa de donde seas, ni tu credo ni tu religión, pero al menos demuestra interes 
Cordiales saludos, de un moro iberico en el exilio voluntario


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

Tranquilo, Panda...
Hagamos un ejercicio: Repetí conmigo "No se me va a salir la chaveta... No se me va a salir la chaveta..." 

Un abrazo.


----------



## piscu (Nov 25, 2010)

A ver yo no estoy haciendo ninguna carrera de electronica estoy haciendo un grado medio, un modulo, y no hemos dado esa parte de teoria o práctica y por eso nose como se hace.


----------



## gord16 (May 12, 2011)

tengo una duda ¿como hago un ¿transformador a +-50 vac con 20 a para 3 amplificadores de audio a 160w (2 woofer y 1 subwoofer), 5 de 50w (2 mid-tweeter, 2 surround y 1 central) y +-12  10 a para 1 circuito analizador de espectro con pic, tarjeta de cd-usb, receptor am-fm y televisor con dvd?


----------



## Cacho (May 13, 2011)

gord16 dijo:


> tengo una duda ¿como hago un ¿transformador a +-50 vac con 20 a...


Haciendo los cálculos y dando muchas vueltas de alambre después...
¿Cuál es específicamente tu duda?


----------

